# I'm ready to send a straightbar tank for repair...but wait a minute!?



## Saving Tempest (Aug 30, 2018)

I've been looking at it and trying to fit it on my ~1954 Hornet...I have a problem.

There is this *tab sticking out at the back...*

that doesn't work at all.

Do I have a tank for a twin straightbar frame???

Strikes me as odd. It's boxed too and ready to go for repairs. I don't have a picture right off the bat...can someone fill me in?


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2018)

Might be for a prewar or even a tornado, I know they had two bars. Barry


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 30, 2018)

I'll grab one in a second off my deluxe Tornado (twin bar) and post a snap.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 30, 2018)

Here's the twin bar style.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 30, 2018)

OH. DEAR.

Well, at the risk of bla_*schwinn*_y...will it work if the tab is removed, or should I get it cleaned up and fixed  and work out a trade?

And bicyclebones did try to warn me.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 30, 2018)

Man, I think it's more than just the tab...the entire twin bar profile is reflected on the bottom of that tank...and not to put too fine a point on it, but even on the correct bike that tank is a bitch to put back on correctly!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 30, 2018)

Sigh.

Well, if I get it patched and sandblasted is there any chance I can make a fair trade later?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 30, 2018)

Expensive rookie mistake, can't make them a lot.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 31, 2018)

Why don't you just sell it as is and get the one you need ,let who ever buys it worry about restoring it,it didn't crash in value just because you bought it, like the stuff I buy , or with the price of tanks you could just buy a bike to fit it


----------



## buickmike (Aug 31, 2018)

Shoot ; if it can be repaired it can be modified. I saw a beat up tank on the bay. It kinda looks like it has that tab to o. I'm gonna take a look at the tank on my 48. I had to buy the whole bike to score that tank.At least other people can learn by the mistake


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 31, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> Why don't you just sell it as is and get the one you need ,let who ever buys it worry about restoring it,it didn't crash in value just because you bought it, like the stuff I buy , or with the price of tanks you could just buy a bike to fit it




It will take a long time to get the right one. I got this for about 1/2 the cost of a half-decent to really nice proper one. I don't know who wants it although I probably know who can fix it for them.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 31, 2018)

Are those the tank braces to attach the halves that are different? Tough to tell from the photos, I never knew those middleweight tanks were so different.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 31, 2018)

Here is pic from my bike I want to say I tweaked the back bracket
Course that's goin back few years it mighta been me that was tweeked


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 31, 2018)

@buickmike i Did you really just break the tab off and did it fit the single straightbar correctly? Please post pictures of the results.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 1, 2018)

The tab has cleared the frame the smaller flaps are what locates the tank against straightbar.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 1, 2018)

Now the tab is seen as the straps that fasten tank half's together but tabs have been dimpled to allow tank to come thru the frame.the c clamp and buck would do this without disturbing the outside that tank half bears against


----------



## buickmike (Sep 1, 2018)

I don't believe the tag system. is working. Aren't we supposed to receive an alert. Also in second pic is nice shot of ringer grip for which I need the mate.


----------



## Old schwinns (Sep 1, 2018)

Old schwinns said:


> Looking for any info on this pre war schwinn excelsior tall boy ? Year  whatvits about can't find anything on it
> 
> View attachment 861603
> 
> ...


----------



## Old schwinns (Sep 1, 2018)

Anyone ?


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 1, 2018)

Old schwinns said:


> Looking for any info on this pre war schwinn excelsior tall boy ? Year  whatvits about can't find anything on it
> 
> View attachment 861603
> 
> ...



I would start your own thread. You will get a few more replies.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 1, 2018)

If they haven't already a moderator will help them as I asked.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 1, 2018)

Now what I don't get is that the tab points DOWNWARD and others seem to come together. Maybe it's bent out of place?


----------



## buickmike (Sep 1, 2018)

While I had the tank out of the 48 I tried it on the 39 next to it. Didn't exactly fall into place Don't they have a thin bar version of this bike? I just about give up looking for the correct tank.+ I have a modified tank on a 36 straightbar.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 1, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I would start your own thread. You will get a few more replies.





Done

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/l...is-pre-war-schwinn-excelsior-tall-boy.138601/


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 1, 2018)

I think this red one fits a twin bar bike, cause there are a couple rub marks on the bottom, 




, but I think I also tried it on a regular straight bar frame and it fit.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 1, 2018)

I didn't know there was a Schwinn museum. out west.


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 2, 2018)

The curator's smiling in the background but the top half of his head is missing!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 2, 2018)

buickmike said:


> I didn't know there was a Schwinn museum. out west.



i can make you some display cases for your museum!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 2, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> I think this red one fits a twin bar bike, cause there are a couple rub marks on the bottom, View attachment 862280
> 
> , but I think I also tried it on a regular straight bar frame and it fit.




What does the bottom of YOURS look like?

This is an expensive science experiment.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 2, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> What does the bottom of YOURS look like?
> 
> This is an expensive science experiment.



I’ll get some pics when I’m back at my “museum “ !! LOL


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 5, 2018)

schwinnja said:


> The curator's smiling in the background but the top half of his head is missing!




Hopefully not in a jar in some hidden laboratory running a world government!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 7, 2018)

Here they are


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks! I'm thinking a tab got bent down and I should fix it.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 7, 2018)

I was thinking the same thing, they need to snug up against the straight bar


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 9, 2018)

buickmike said:


> I don't believe the tag system. is working. Aren't we supposed to receive an alert. Also in second pic is nice shot of ringer grip for which I need the mate.




Go to the top of the page and click on WATCH, check "and receive email notifications".


----------



## buickmike (Sep 9, 2018)

All I have is cell phone from target. Not really on a home system + access thru tap atalk I posted a want ad for straight bar tank 41 version.  But ill settle for regular postwar. Thanks


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 10, 2018)

I've been building up my own PCs from second hand and free chassis for over 26 years and have used computers since I was 12, been online since 1997. Not too hard, Windows, Mac or Linux.


----------

